
Show HN: did.txt file is now a curl endpoint - theptrk
https://www.todidlist.com/
======
theptrk
I originally had a simple vim shortcut that would open my did.txt file but
switching computers made this less universal so I created a server to accept
"dids".

This is v1, any suggestions or feedback are super welcome!

* Heres the original VIM shortcut that is still super useful [https://theptrk.com/2018/07/11/did-txt-file/](https://theptrk.com/2018/07/11/did-txt-file/)

